# Looking for small aquatic turtle for our pond



## Georgio_P (Jun 4, 2010)

I'm looking to home a small aquatic native turtle, (painted, map, musk, slider, or similar) in our backyard pond.
We have a 2300 gallon stocked aquatic habitat for a small (<5") diameter turtle. We are prepared to house it inside in a new tank from mid October to late March to prevent hibernation. We have commercial turtle food, supplies, and are ready to house a small turtle.. 
Let me know if you know where one can be had, or if you have seen any in a public area lately. I have a dip net, fishing license, and patience, if I had an idea where to look.
I am in northern Stark County but could drive a few counties over if you know of one.
Thank you.

George


----------



## Tbomb55 (Nov 27, 2008)

Georgio_P said:


> I'm looking to home a small aquatic native turtle, (painted, map, musk, slider, or similar) in our backyard pond.
> We have a 2300 gallon stocked aquatic habitat for a small (<5") diameter turtle. We are prepared to house it inside in a new tank from mid October to late March to prevent hibernation. We have commercial turtle food, supplies, and are ready to house a small turtle..
> Let me know if you know where one can be had, or if you have seen any in a public area lately. I have a dip net, fishing license, and patience, if I had an idea where to look.
> I am in northern Stark County but could drive a few counties over if you know of one.
> ...


If you have a flexible liner a turtle will claw at it and damage it. The turtle is also unlikely to stick around if it has any choice in the matter.


----------



## Georgio_P (Jun 4, 2010)

OK, Thanks. The liner is Firestone "Pondguard" 30-year flexible, and that's one reason why I was looking for a small turtle and not a snapping or soft shell. I agree that they are free to wonder off and get lost, but there are some other ponds nearby and I've heard of them returning to a pond weeks and even months later.
We don't have many turtle predators in our neighborhood and usually screen over the pond, so it would be rather safe. A native turtle would more likely survive the harsh Ohio Winter as well in case it were to wander off. I hear if they miss feedings or cannot find food within a few days they will also leave in search of better habitat. We keep up on things daily, so it should be an issue of leaving for better habitat. I am thinking that a musk turtle would be more likely to stick around, as they are not into basking as much, but then we would probably never see it either.


----------



## Georgio_P (Jun 4, 2010)

I am getting replies for mostly red eared slider turtles in the 3-6 year range. Many need to be rehomed, as their owners get tired of the constant cleaning and eating. After watching , they are like machines of eating and pooping. Would still like to add a musk turtle (stinkpot) , as I have seen they have some of the best personalities of any turtles. If you happen to run into one, please let me know.


----------

